# Forgeworld Releases 20150501



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

As previewed 2014 on the Horus Heresy Weekend, Forgeworld has now put up the following kits for preorder:


*SAMUS, DAEMON PRINCE OF THE RUINSTORM








*

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SAMUS.html
Experimental Rules for Samus can be found here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/S/Samus.pdf



> A Daemon Prince of the Ruinstorm, spreading madness and slaughtering all before him in baleful frenzy, Samus is here! A hulking monstrosity, towering over mortals, Samus, a daemon of murder made manifest, was incarnated at the height of his powers as the walls between reality and the Warp were stretched thin by the Word Bearers’ dark rites at Calth. If his corporeal flesh was destroyed, he would soon return again to wreak havoc and claim more souls for the powers of Chaos, the sound of his name echoing through the Warp and in the minds of men.
> 
> Samus, Daemon Prince of the Ruinstorm is the latest model in the Horus Heresy Character Series. Presented in a collectors edition black box, Samus can be built with his right hand clutching a dismembered Space Marine or as an open claw. Samus can be used in Word Bearers Legion armies and Codex: Chaos Daemon armies in Horus Heresy games. He can also be used in Codex: Chaos Daemons and Khorne Daemonkin armies in standard games of Warhammer 40,000. Rules for using Samus can be downloaded HERE.
> 
> This is a complete, multi-part resin kit. It is available to pre-order today and will be despatched from Friday 8th May.


*SOLAR AUXILIA TACTICAL COMMAND







*

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SOLAR_AUXILIA_TACTICAL_COMMAND.html



> The Lord Marshal of a Solar Auxilia battlegroup is the supreme commander of his forces. He may have the total respect of his men or be a despot of the highest order, but he will be a master strategist, fearsome duellist and an experienced frontline commander prepared to sacrifice his forces in defence of the Imperium.
> 
> Auxilia Tactical Command Sections facilitate the flow of orders from central command, directing the movement of thousands of men and vehicles, as well as coordinating devastating aerial and orbital strikes upon a foe. The Proclaimator’s communications equipment links the section to the battlegroup’s command and control structure, allowing the Strategos to issue orders efficiently and directly to the units under his purview. The Vexilarius carries the cohort’s standard, a great honour usually only bestowed upon a warrior who has performed an act of bravery or feat of arms, whilst the Veteran Auxilia defend the section itself from advancing enemy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not a fan to be honest. Samus just looks so... generic. Red skinned murder Daemon. We have those, their called Bloodletters. I always pictured Samus as being made of darkness, with horns and glowing eyes and pitch black skin that shifts and roils like an ocean current. Not as just another Khornate Daemon. Rather disappointed by this.

The Solar Command is nice enough if you're a IG player. I'm not, so meh.


LotN


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Kind of feel the same, in the novels Samus is often an insidious character toying with people and driving them mad. Less of this giant rat/dog in my mind... 

SA command is nice though, really like the sculpt of the face on the commander dude.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So FW thinks putting Skaven heads on enlarged Bloodletter bodies constitutes a sale-worthy sculpt? In comparison to the other FW Khorne DP, this is a shit release - there's no other way to describe it. If more than 50 sell, Matt Ward can mess up the lore of another Space Marine chapter and I'll limit my agonising post about it to one.

The SA look pretty good, on the other hand. There some good things coming out for Guard players right now.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Orochi said:


> So FW thinks putting Skaven heads on enlarged Bloodletter bodies constitutes a sale-worthy sculpt?


Lol, I thought the same, "oh look a red skaven beasty", yes a below par release in my opinion, the S.A command squad I like, in particular the Lord Marshal, may just get him, because he looks cool


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not at all what I imagined Samus would look like...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I never had an image of Samus in my head, but if I did it wouldn't have been this. When you compare it to their own stunning greater demons this guys poor quality just doesn't make sense.

Really liking the Auxilia stuff. If I ever did IG I don't think I could fight the temptation to use these guys.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

from the tiny pic in the email on my phone I got excited, then I went to the webstore intending to add Samus to my collection of khornate things... yadda yadda yadda, now I'm sad. But I still have my money


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Samus looks like he might be big (among other things already stated), what size do we figure that base is? 

The Solar Auxilia stuff hasn't caught me much...I think it's their helmets, maybe the massive amount of detail making them look a little too busy for their size....but that Commander. Holy crap is he a tough lookin' hombre. Instant Inquisitor model in my books!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> but that Commander. Holy crap is he a tough lookin' hombre. Instant Inquisitor model in my books!


Good call. The rest of the squad could be used as henchmen if you wanted to get value from buying the squad.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Samus looks terrible, but at least we now have access to a new LoW for Daemons/Daemonkin. Not a very good one, and overpriced as per usual for FW, but this is what we get. Would have been decent if he was a gargantuan creature, but he isn't. Turn 3 charge at best. S7, S8 on the charge... meh. He also doesn't get Blood for the Blood God/Skulls for the Skull Throne. I'd rather spend 50 less points and take Be'lakor. Or 100 less points and get a D-thirster.

Here's a pic with marines for scale:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Not a very good one, and overpriced as per usual for FW, but this is what we get. Would have been decent if he was a gargantuan creature, but he isn't. Turn 3 charge at best. S7, S8 on the charge... meh. He also doesn't get Blood for the Blood God/Skulls for the Skull Throne. I'd rather spend 50 less points and take Be'lakor. Or 100 less points and get a D-thirster.


+1 to the cost of Blessings and all doubles on Instability resurrecting the unit are both pretty huge benefits, and halving enemy Leadership if he's in base contact is not half bad either. The fact that he's still a pretty strong beatstick on top of that is just added gravy.

Shame it's a meh model that looks nothing like how I imagine him looking, but ah well.

EDIT: Oh, the Warp Surge thing is only for 30k. Yeah, he's not brilliant then.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Samus looks fine. Also, there is no one look to samus. This is his carnation on calth, but he could have looked completely differently on 63-19. 

PS you dont have to paint him red


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> +1 to the cost of Blessings and all doubles on Instability resurrecting the unit are both pretty huge benefits, and halving enemy Leadership if he's in base contact is not half bad either. The fact that he's still a pretty strong beatstick on top of that is just added gravy.
> 
> Shame it's a meh model that looks nothing like how I imagine him looking, but ah well.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the Warp Surge thing is only for 30k. Yeah, he's not brilliant then.


The way I read it it was only for Khorne Daemonkin that the rule didn't apply.

*edit*

On reading it again, yeah I think you're right.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> The way I read it it was only for Khorne Daemonkin that the rule didn't apply.


Nah, he only gets Daemon Prince of the Ruinstorm/Lord of the Ruinstorm (the rule is called DPotR, but all references to it are LotR - Forge World!) if he's in an Age of Darkness game using the Chaos Daemons book or Legiones Astartes Word Bearers. If you're playing 40k, then just loses his 're-roll a d6 for Instability and dubs are Warp Surge' rule with no compensation, which is shitty.



Garviel loken. said:


> Samus looks fine. Also, there is no one look to samus. This is his carnation on calth, but he could have looked completely differently on 63-19.
> 
> PS you dont have to paint him red


It doesn't look how I imagined him on Calth either. Something less human, stringier, with big ol' horns. Black with yellow eyes (can paint him like this, but judging the FW model here). Walked around on all fours. That's how I pictured it anyway. I think his pose really doesn't help, like he's just tripped over something and is falling forwards roaring in surprise. The model looks a lot better with the open hand though, I think, removes a lot of the awkwardness in having all the model's bulk on the right with nothing on the left.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> If you're playing 40k, then just loses his 're-roll a d6 for Instability and dubs are Warp Surge' rule with no compensation, which is shitty.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6fbOF3x8M


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6fbOF3x8M
> 
> 
> LotN


This.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Nah, he only gets Daemon Prince of the Ruinstorm/Lord of the Ruinstorm (the rule is called DPotR, but all references to it are LotR - Forge World!) if he's in an Age of Darkness game using the Chaos Daemons book or Legiones Astartes Word Bearers. If you're playing 40k, then just loses his 're-roll a d6 for Instability and dubs are Warp Surge' rule with no compensation, which is shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look how I imagined him on Calth either. Something less human, stringier, with big ol' horns. Black with yellow eyes (can paint him like this, but judging the FW model here). Walked around on all fours. That's how I pictured it anyway. I think his pose really doesn't help, like he's just tripped over something and is falling forwards roaring in surprise. The model looks a lot better with the open hand though, I think, removes a lot of the awkwardness in having all the model's bulk on the right with nothing on the left.


Personally, I thought it would look more Arachnid like. Void of all light, something made of complete darkness


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

EWWWWWW what an awful model...

I think we need to make a topic of GWs worst model from a looks point of view (rather than stats or how hard it is to build)... I think that one would be very high up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hatred (Infantry). What a fucking pointless senseless rule. So Samus just likes bikes now does he? Is he a literal Hell's Angel that he makes people bite the curb just because they're not Bikers? 

And seriously, why do FW continue to let Trish Carden anywhere near anything that's not human sized. have you seen the Carmine Dragon? It only looks good from a single angle. possibly the same with this, but the FW camera dude (as in the guy who thinks taking photo's is limited to a white background and a light by the look of things because of something he read on pinterest once) has failed to pick it up.

By the time Ingethel comes round, they better not fuck that up.










Seriously one of my favourite images of 30K.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well that's disappointing and looking some what generic......


----------



## Alive Blue Clown (Apr 16, 2015)

Samus is here!


----------

